# Is the JPW1 needed?



## elmarcorulz

Im upgrading my computer to A64 finally, and got my Neo2 Platinum motherboard today. I cant install anything yet because i dont have the heatsink yet, i have the fan, but not the sink (long story). Anyway, i was looking on the motherboard and saw the JPW1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Socket. I realised my psu doesnt have a plug and wondered if it was neccessary. If it is needed, is this the converter i need?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 34erd

That might work, but if you're PSU doesnt have a P4 conector it leads me to believe that its not very good...

It should boot without it since technicly its an "auxilary" cable, but it will be very ubstable so I wouldnt try it.


----------



## elmarcorulz

I read on another  forum, that a guys motherboard popped, and everyone was saying that the reason it popped was because the JPW1 wasnt plugged in. If i hadnt read this, i would of tried it. Ah well, ill get the adapter anyway and try it. Cheers 34erd


----------

